# KDE tiling window manager...

## disi

Wow, warum liest man da so wenig darueber?

http://softwareandunicycles.wordpress.com/2010/07/12/window-tiling-and-kwin/

Also kann man irgendwo in den Einstellungen Kwin beibringen den ganzen Desktop zu nutzen...

//edit: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4708/what-is-the-difference-between-the-various-tiling-modes-in-kwin-and-how-do-i-us

----------

## Knieper

Wenn man sich die Gemeinschaft um dwm, xmonad, awesome, i3... ansieht, ist die Verbreitung von Bloatdesktops dort nicht sehr hoch. Die typischen KDE/Gnome-Nutzer hingegen sind ineffizientes und langsames Arbeiten gewohnt.

----------

## disi

Ich bin sooo voll gerade,,, :/

//edit: muss Film auf anderem Mponitor gucken...

avvvvhhh now everything is gone...

/trasiler park guys....

----------

## disi

at some stage, I don't give a fuck

I just start reakting......

----------

## Max Steel

Hi, also die Meldung hoert sich interessant an, ich bin gewillt das mal auszuprobieren ^^

Wobei sich mir der Sinn noch nicht ganz erschliest, mag vll daran liegen, das ich meine Fenster nie Vollbild mache sonern von Natur aus eine Art tiling anwende (trotzdem zu einem geringen Anteil ueberlappend)

----------

## Dorsai!

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Wenn man sich die Gemeinschaft um dwm, xmonad, awesome, i3... ansieht, ist die Verbreitung von Bloatdesktops dort nicht sehr hoch. Die typischen KDE/Gnome-Nutzer hingegen sind ineffizientes und langsames Arbeiten gewohnt.

 

Also bezüglich Desktop Paradigmen habe ich selten eine subjektivere Einstellung gelesen.

Ich nutze KDE, ohne Tiling und behaupte trotzdem einen sehr effektiven Workflow damit haben zu können. Zum Beispiel Kwins "Snap" Funktion (die jetzt ja auch von den anderen großen Desktops Windows, Unity und Gnome übernommen wurde) ist sehr nützlich.

An Tiling Windowmanagern hat mich immer gestört, dass manche Programme entweder kleiner oder größer als ideal waren. Vergrößert man die Zeile/Spalte werden meistens andere Fenster schlecht dargestellt.

Bei Konsolenanwendungen stört, dass bei einem Resize bei den meisten Terminals bereits ausgegebener Text hinter dem Rand verschwindet (was zwar keine Schuld des TWM ist, aber dennoch ein nerviger Effekt der bei TWM häufiger als nötig auftaucht). Die Terminals die das nicht machen, schaffen dann Zwangsumbrüche, die oft die Formatierung durcheinanderbringen.

Tiling fände ich nur sinnvoll, wenn alle Anwendungen im Workflow bewusst darauf ausgelegt sind (z.B. Programmieren oder LaTex mit vi oder emacs, evtl. noch IRC) und man selten parallel andere Dinge mit dem Rechner macht außer arbeiten (z.B. Browsing, normale Textverarbeitung oder Multimedia). 

Wenn dann würde ich aber einen richtigen Tiling Windowmanager nutzen und nicht Kwin. Ich habe die Funktion mit Spannung erwartet, war dann aber sehr enttäuscht über fehlende Tastaturkommandos wie diverse Resize Optionen.

----------

## disi

Ich benutze hier auf meinem Hauptrechner Awesome. Die Anwendungen sind hauptsaechlich KDE und funktioniert super. Im Grunde habe ich eine Anwendung per Workspace und 9 workspaces per Monitor.

z.B. auf jedem Monitor ist auf Workspace 1 mrxvt als Terminal. Auf dem externen Monitor auf 2 laeuft Firefox. Der Rest ist dann flexibel.

//edit: ich hatte Gestern noch das KDE tiling auf Mandriva ausprobiert, funktioniert eigentlich OK.

----------

## Max Steel

Kwin Tiling funktioniert bei mir nicht sauber (nvidia-Karte mit twinview)

Der kann wohl nicht mit 2 Bildschirmen zusammenarbeiten.

----------

## disi

Wie gesagt auf dem Hauptrechner (2 Monitore) benutze ich auch kein Kwin oder Twinview, Xinerama etc. wegen der Nvidia Karte (die imo drin ist).

Aber Kwin tiling mit dem plasma-netbook funktioniert super auf dem kleinen Netbook. Das hat eine Fusion APU mit Radeon 6250. Einen externen Monitor habe ich noch nicht getestet, ich werde mir aber mal einen hdmi<>DVI Adapter oder so besorgen (hat nur hdmi Ausgang). Mit dem Radeon Treiber dann aber 'noch' kein Audio...

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Kwin Tiling funktioniert bei mir nicht sauber

 Nein, überhaupt nicht. Ich habe einen Dell Laptop mit Intel i7 (integrierte Graphik) und klemm zum Arbeiten einen 24'' Bildschirm dran. kwin möchte dann alle Fenster auf dem Laptop verteilen und lässt den Flachbildschrim hübsch sauber.

Schade...

----------

